# Hashberry?



## THCskunk (Jan 27, 2007)

Anyone Bout This? Im Bout To Buy These But First I Need A Personal Opinion.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2007)

I just ordered that strain. Supposedly, easy to grow and heat resistant, lots of triches. When you get yours up and going maybe we can compare notes!


----------

